# How do I change my signature?



## labwom (Nov 16, 2016)

I have been away for years and recently came back. I went to my profile and I can see my signature but there is no way to change it. Nothing. What do i do??????????


----------



## Dawn (Nov 16, 2016)

labwom said:


> I have been away for years and recently came back. I went to my profile and I can see my signature but there is no way to change it. Nothing. What do i do??????????




Hello!  Welcome back!
In the upper right corner of the page, click on your username next to where it says "Notifications", then click on Settings, then on the far left side of the page, under "My Settings", you can edit your signature.  
Good luck!  =)


----------



## labwom (Nov 16, 2016)

Wow, Thank you so much!!


----------



## pamelaknight121 (May 2, 2021)

In the top right corner of any Enjin-powered web page, you should find an 'account' section. Navigate to this area, and look for "Signature." It's in rather large text, so you should have no trouble spotting it. You should then see a display of your current signature (In your case, nothing.). Once you click 'Edit,' however, an editing box will fill the screen, allowing you to change what's in your signature. The signature is BBCode powered, so make sure you don't try to use HTML or anything like that. Once finished you may either save or cancel, and the changes normally take effect immediately.


----------

